# Seaweed wine



## Frjen (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello

Has anyone ever hear of seaweed wine, if so, do you have a recipe ?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

jeez, i hope it will taste better then the seaweed rotting on the beach here in galveston.Every year we get pounded with it..Stinks like hell after its out of the water for a day, and starts the methane.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2013)

Seaweed Wine...... One question... WHY?

(on the other hand, its got to taste better than Welches)


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

how would you seperate the animal matter in it.Its packed full of little white bubbles of larvae.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure seaweed would make a good wine but sea vegetables including nori, arami, kombu, wakame, dulse are really very tasty (I am a vegetarian and they are part of my diet along with wheat gluten (seitan) and the people who harvest and sell them have convinced many people that they are able to provide these plants with no trace of animal product. (They can be bought with kosher certification which in fact means that no larvae or crustaceans are known to be present and so are presumably farmed in ponds that are free of such animals) .


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

sorry bout that, when i think seaweed i think Sargassum Seaweed.its awful stuff


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh great, something new to stock in the store....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

bring a semi and a front end loader, i can give u all you want.


----------



## GameRoomInc (Jun 7, 2013)

Though I'm unaware of the problems you might encounter making this wine, I fully encourage radical experimentation. Maybe take a look at the grass clippings recipe Jack Keller put together as a challenge? ha ha Make sure to sanitize well and keep us posted!


----------

